# A special Surefire G2?



## konifans (Aug 8, 2017)

I received two bard new Surefire G2 in the same day. Both lights were unopened in the sealed blister packaging. One of them has a strange retaining ring, it is flat and thin... I am 100% sure they are NOT a Chinese copy. Both have standard P60 and Surefire batteries. The batteries in these two lights show expiry date in 2016 and 2017. The one with a special thin retaining ring has a Pyrex lens, while the one with normal retaining ring has a Lexan lens. At first I thought the Surefire worker put the ring up side down, but then I noticed that it has a Pyrex lens, and a Pyrex lens should be thicker than a Lexan lens... Did I get a special edition Surefire G2?


----------



## the0dore3524 (Aug 9, 2017)

How strange! Where did you order them from?


----------



## xdayv (Aug 9, 2017)

sell it to me haha...  how can you remove the bezel ring?


----------



## konifans (Aug 9, 2017)

the0dore3524 said:


> How strange! Where did you order them from?


I ordered them from an Ebay seller who is from Turkey. Very good price too.


----------



## konifans (Aug 9, 2017)

xdayv said:


> sell it to me haha...  how can you remove the bezel ring?



This is the problem I am having now. Just hope I don't need to change the lens in the future...


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Aug 9, 2017)

Why remove the bezel ring? Are both G2's heads polymar, or is one of then aluminum?

Bill


----------



## konifans (Aug 9, 2017)

Bullzeyebill said:


> Why remove the bezel ring? Are both G2's heads polymar, or is one of then aluminum?
> 
> Bill



Booth heads are POM material. The difference is just the lens and the ring....


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Aug 9, 2017)

Just asking, I seldom see Polymar heads with Pyrex lenses, and I might be wrong here.

Bill


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 9, 2017)

I wonder if when you pull out the P60 if there is a couple of dots inside the bezel .... well never mind, the lens would block that. 

Very cool score.


----------



## Timothybil (Aug 9, 2017)

Bullzeyebill said:


> Just asking, I seldom see Polymar heads with Pyrex lenses, and I might be wrong here.
> 
> Bill


Mine didn't came with the standard plastic lens, but it got turned on in its holster one time and bubbled the lens. I replaced it with an ACL lens from Flashlight Lens, and was able to use the stock bezel. 

Drop a PM to Size15s. As far as I know he is still around, just not posting any more. If anyone would know, it would be him.


----------



## dhunley1 (Jan 19, 2018)

Just received one like this as well. Haven't pulled it out of the package though since I might give it to my old man for his birthday.


----------



## R.W.D. (Jan 19, 2018)

I've had several G2 and G3 lights and I was unaware they now come with plastic lenses... I haven't bought one in years but they all had glass.


----------



## flashfan (Jan 20, 2018)

The 2006 SureFire catalog indicates that the G2 was equipped with a Lexan (plastic) lens. I'm not sure, but I think the G series of lights started out with the Lexan lenses, and later were updated with Pyrex lenses.


----------



## ampdude (Jan 22, 2018)

konifans said:


> I received two bard new Surefire G2 in the same day. Both lights were unopened in the sealed blister packaging. One of them has a strange retaining ring, it is flat and thin... I am 100% sure they are NOT a Chinese copy. Both have standard P60 and Surefire batteries. The batteries in these two lights show expiry date in 2016 and 2017. The one with a special thin retaining ring has a Pyrex lens, while the one with normal retaining ring has a Lexan lens. At first I thought the Surefire worker put the ring up side down, but then I noticed that it has a Pyrex lens, and a Pyrex lens should be thicker than a Lexan lens... Did I get a special edition Surefire G2?



I remember that for a short time before they discontinued the incan G2 they came like this for a short while. I'm not sure why they did this change for a short time, but I remember at the time it being very annoying to me as I always try and change the G2 lenses out from lexan using a lense removal tool. This is definitely a legit thing Surefire was doing to bezels for a very short time. I'm not even sure how the retaining ring was screwed down into the bezel as there are no notches. From your pictures it looks like these were press fit in since the lens sits higher on the retaining ring model. I don't remember I haven't seen one in a long time and I don't think there were very many put out.


----------



## ampdude (Jan 22, 2018)

R.W.D. said:


> I've had several G2 and G3 lights and I was unaware they now come with plastic lenses... I haven't bought one in years but they all had glass.



What I know about these lights after studying them over the years is that the G2 has always come with a lexan lens regardless of vintage.

The G2Z, and G3 always had the glass lens.

There will be conflicting reports on whether those lenses were either pyrex or borofloat, depending on the source, I don't think Pyrex was contracting any Surefire lenses or at least had their name on them until at least after 2006.

I believe all of the post pryex lenses were all borofloat lenses, but they will all be glass regardless as they are both basically the same thing, heat resistant glass.

I think that a good indicator of whether or not is has a glass or lexan lens is whether or not it is the hex bezel style and from a more expensive flashlight than the G2.

I'm pretty sure both of the lenses in the picture in the ops posts are lexan even though one has the bezel rings and sits deeper. I've never seen a bezel groove G2 that wasn't also lexan.


----------



## xdayv (Jan 23, 2018)

Another way to check if it is a Lexan lens or not... UV light won't pass through the Lexan lens effectively.


----------



## sween1911 (Jan 23, 2018)

You should be able to take a racquetball or other squishy rubber ball and press it on the bezel and unscrew the ring.


----------

